# skull exlarge



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.skeleton-factory.com/ ?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

May be a bit too cartoony for what you have in mind, but Party City has this on clearance right now: http://www.partycity.com/product/ad...y=ourPicks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=reaper


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

You can make one... I made this a few months back for this years castle entrance we are building.



















It's mainly made from great stuff foam and some card board so very light weight.


LastHouse


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats awesome


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> May be a bit too cartoony for what you have in mind, but Party City has this on clearance right now: http://www.partycity.com/product/ad...y=ourPicks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=reaper


That's funny. It reminds me of the ventriliquist who has the dead terrorist dummy routine. Not sure what the construction is like but it should be modifiable.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

how was that made with great stuff?


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep... great stuff and some wood putty


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

How did you make the skull, LastHouse?


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Not sure where you live but Menards has them. My son used one on his stalkabout.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Walgreens has big plastic skulls for like $20 at the moment.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Nepboard said:


> Not sure where you live but Menards has them. My son used one on his stalkabout.
> 
> View attachment 131246


ROFL I love it


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

Great stuff foam and some wood putty... I cut the shape from some scrape wood and just built off of it


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Sprayed foam on wood and carved it? Is that what your saying?


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

James B. said:


> Walgreens has big plastic skulls for like $20 at the moment.


That's the first thing I thought of. 
2 different sizes as I recall. Both big.
I found this pic from Rania on here. It's the biggest one Walgreens has.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been considering these two different skulls myself for a stalkaround. 

The first has a moveable jaw:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003IB3HN0/ref=asc_df_B003IB3HN02201181?smid=A1729W3053T57N&tag=shopzilla_mp_1412-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003IB3HN0

I'm leaning more towards this one. No movable jaw, but I think it looks better:

http://www.frightprops.com/skeletons/marcus-giant-skull.html


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

LastHouse said:


> You can make one... I made this a few months back for this years castle entrance we are building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you form that so well out of Great Stuff? That is very cool. Would love to see a tutorial on that!


----------

